
The Brit who wrote an iPhone app in his bedroom - peter123
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7926000/7926506.stm
======
jgrahamc
Back in the early days of personal computing it was common to see stories
about young people who wrote a killer game at home on their TRS-80/BBC
Micro/ZX Spectrum and made a lot of money. I find it refreshing to hear these
stories about individual developers who do something cool on the iPhone and
got recognition and money for it.

e.g.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Smith_(games_programmer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Smith_\(games_programmer\))

~~~
gaius
How does a Brit get deported from Holland?!

~~~
jgrahamc
Apparently because he failed to keep his 'residency papers' in order. Although
European citizens generally have the right to live in other countries it was
common up until fairly recently to have to register in the country you had
decided to settle in.

~~~
sjh
Resident registration is still required in at least some EU member states,
even when one is a citizen of another EU member state. In Germany, all
residents - including German nationals - have to register each change of
address with the local authority/authorities.

------
qubikle
Why did he write it in his bedroom? Did he not have a living room or some
other more appropriate room?

~~~
silencio
I do everything in my bedroom when I get a chance, it's easily one of the more
comfortable, cool (temperature-wise) and quieter rooms in the house.

Even though I technically have a more "appropriate" workspace available, I
just don't like it. I piled a lot of my hardware in one corner of the bedroom,
the bed in another, occasionally use a display to watch a movie in bed with
the boyfriend. Surprisingly the noise has not yet been a problem, but the
hardware in question is usually two laptops and a mac mini and a drobo, all
typically pretty quiet. I have a monster of a tower for gaming, but that's
usually not left on while we're sleeping.

It's all a matter of preference.

------
andr
Some day I will write an iPhone app in the bathroom and make it to the BBC
headlines.

~~~
jedc
Only if you do it in Britain!

